# '14 Allez E5 OSBB frame arrived



## wrz0170 (Sep 4, 2013)

Pleasant surprise today! My frame set came in after about a month or so wait. Very excited to get going on this new build all the way around. 

Framset, fork, seat post and head set is what came in. 

I weighed the just the frame itself with a digital scale (the kind that you stand on) : 1270 gr/2.8 lbs. For 52cm. Could be my scale is off. 

What I have so far:

Shimano 6800 groupset
Praxis Bottom Bracket adapter for Specialized. 

I still have some tools I have to gather yet. Ie headset press, torque wrench. 

The headset was not installed. Not likely to go with another head set unless a good case could be made.

The real fun and reward will be doing this myself for the first time. I am definitely open to suggestions and assistance.


----------



## wrz0170 (Sep 4, 2013)

What it's going to look like with the Ultegra 6800 Ice Grey.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

headset press??


----------



## wrz0170 (Sep 4, 2013)

Can use some assistance in parts ID. 

I can can assume the little parts in the bag are cable ends for the RD and RB? The longer one looks like some type of guide. 

What is the long foam tube and the three oval stickers?


----------



## tranzformer (Dec 27, 2007)

Is that red on the top tube new for the '14 frame? I can't remember seeing that on the '13 frameset.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Nice frame, have fun with the build!

The clear stickers are to prevent cable rub as the cables run past the head tube (one each side) and seat tube (rear brake).

The little parts sure look like cable ends or guides, but usually they'd come with the cables not the frame nor the cranks. With the frame, you should get some plastic guide for the cables to go under the BB.

No idea on the foam tube.

As for the headset, when I built up my Tarmac I just followed the Specialized instructions and no press was needed.


----------



## rcb78 (Jun 15, 2008)

I've got a hunch that the foam tube is to slide over your rear brake cable as it passes through the top tube. Cable rattle is my only complaint with this setup and that would probably fix it.


----------



## wrz0170 (Sep 4, 2013)

tranzformer said:


> Is that red on the top tube new for the '14 frame? I can't remember seeing that on the '13 frameset.


Yep! Red on the top tube. Here's a better shot of it.


----------



## wrz0170 (Sep 4, 2013)

ukbloke said:


> Nice frame, have fun with the build!
> 
> The clear stickers are to prevent cable rub as the cables run past the head tube (one each side) and seat tube (rear brake).
> 
> ...


 Yeah, not sure on the cable ends. Maybe to match frame color?

is the Tarmac headset the same as Allez? The only instructions I found so far was the Tarmac. There are a few pieces parts and I want to ensure correct order. 

Thanks!


----------



## wrz0170 (Sep 4, 2013)

rcb78 said:


> I've got a hunch that the foam tube is to slide over your rear brake cable as it passes through the top tube. Cable rattle is my only complaint with this setup and that would probably fix it.


Good call on the foam tube. I read about some complaints regarding cable rattle not just with Specialized but frames in general that offer internal cabling.


----------



## nis240sxt (Oct 6, 2004)

Awesome, could you weigh the fork and seatpost if you get a chance? I agree with the foam tube being for the internal rear brake cable that runs inside the top tube. Most likely because the rattle from aluminum will be much more noticeable than carbon. What was recommended before was to use the rubber donuts that you slide over your cable to prevent the rattle. I'm surprised they gave you cable crimp ends and not sure about the other two black pieces. The cable guides should be bolted already underneath the BB. Good luck and can't wait to see the final product!


----------



## wrz0170 (Sep 4, 2013)

nis240sxt said:


> Awesome, could you weigh the fork and seatpost if you get a chance? I agree with the foam tube being for the internal rear brake cable that runs inside the top tube. Most likely because the rattle from aluminum will be much more noticeable than carbon. What was recommended before was to use the rubber donuts that you slide over your cable to prevent the rattle. I'm surprised they gave you cable crimp ends and not sure about the other two black pieces. The cable guides should be bolted already underneath the BB. Good luck and can't wait to see the final product!


Absolutely! First chance I get, I will weigh that out for you. 

One thing I am having trouble is locating instructions for the headset installation. I want to make sure I get the parts in the proper order. Unless someone can confirm whether the headset instructions for the Tarmac are one in the same?


----------



## nis240sxt (Oct 6, 2004)

The headset instructions should be the same as the Tarmac. It's pretty straight forward with no specialty tools required. I assume the bottom headset bearing race is already pressed on to the fork crown? If so then it's just the bottom (larger bearing) then top (smaller bearing), split conical washer, headset cap, spacers required, your stem, then top cap. Just make sure you torque the headset top cap only enough to take the play out of the bearings, not much is required at all.


----------



## wrz0170 (Sep 4, 2013)

nis240sxt said:


> The headset instructions should be the same as the Tarmac. It's pretty straight forward with no specialty tools required. I assume the bottom headset bearing race is already pressed on to the fork crown? If so then it's just the bottom (larger bearing) then top (smaller bearing), split conical washer, headset cap, spacers required, your stem, then top cap. Just make sure you torque the headset top cap only enough to take the play out of the bearings, not much is required at all.


Thank You! That helps a lot. Yes, there is a crown bearing (although it just looks like a beveled, smooth aluminum ring) pressed on to the fork crown. I may take a pic of the fork with the correct sequence just to be sure I have the beveled edges in the right direction. I'm guessing, no special prep is involved and yay for no special tools. 

It took me a minute to realize that they gave me two cups and two sealed bearings for the BB and had no relation to the headset parts  I'm learning. 

Anyway, heres is what we have for 52cm
Frame: 1270gr/2.8 lb
Fork: 439.4gr/15.5 oz
Seat post: 283.5gr/10 oz

Total: 1992.9gr/ 4.39lbs 

hope that helps!


----------



## b_new_b (Aug 26, 2010)

rcb78 said:


> I've got a hunch that the foam tube is to slide over your rear brake cable as it passes through the top tube. Cable rattle is my only complaint with this setup and that would probably fix it.


Yes, don't forget to install this.
You can also slip some doughnuts(little rubber O-rings) on the cable inside the frame.


----------



## tranzformer (Dec 27, 2007)

Thanks for sharing the weights. I would have thought the size 52 frame would have been closer to the 1200-1220g range.


----------



## wrz0170 (Sep 4, 2013)

tranzformer said:


> Thanks for sharing the weights. I would have thought the size 52 frame would have been closer to the 1200-1220g range.


My pleasure! Keep in mind the weight *may* be off a bit. I used a digital bathroom scale. Weighed myself then with frame. I have contemplated splurging for a more bike friendly scale just because. Maybe one of those luggage scales. Then I can use it for traveling.


----------



## rcb78 (Jun 15, 2008)

It should be lighter. My 2013 frame was 1230gr and it's a 56cm.


----------



## wrz0170 (Sep 4, 2013)

rcb78 said:


> It should be lighter. My 2013 frame was 1230gr and it's a 56cm.


You could possibly be right. Let's say it was in the 1220 range, 50gr difference. That's about 1.6 ounces. It's probably a bit off. Bathroom scales lie to you anyway.


----------



## wrz0170 (Sep 4, 2013)

rcb78 said:


> It should be lighter. My 2013 frame was 1230gr and it's a 56cm.


So I got one of the digital luggage scales. Swiss I believe. I re weighed the frame and came up with 1206gr, which is more in line of what it should be. Bathroom scale is probably off. 

Anyway, things are on hold until I get the BB from Praxis. Mean time, still looking at different wheel/tire options. Still considering building my own set, which will be a huge challenge, frustrating and probably fun. Front runner combo at the moment:

Pacenti SL23 rims 24/28
W.I. T11 Hubs (black)
Sapim CX Ray or DT Comp (black)
black alloy nips
lacing: 2x / 2x

About as far as I got.


----------



## wrz0170 (Sep 4, 2013)

Little bit of an update. The Praxis conversion Bottom Bracket came in today. It was a super easy install. Followed the instructions to the letter. Little bit of anti seize, some grease and two 16 tooth BB wrenches. In my case, both Park Tool regular wrench and a socket. Socket makes life easier. The bonus with the regular wrench, the other end had the "star" fitting to screw in the plastic cap on the non drive side arm. Prevents over tightening. 

The adapter unscrews, you push in as far as you can on the non drive side. I then used a smaller Bessey clamp to persuade it to go in a bit further, per the instructions. The drive side screws in and it basically bottoms out by design as the collet expands. No torque needed. Put in the crank, fasten the arm and torqued the screws to spec. 

Now waiting for my wheel building supplies.


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

Thanks for sharing your build with us. Very nice and well thought out. To me, a Praxis style BB is the future of integrated headsets. My personal preference is a Praxis style collet BB with PF30. BB30 with integrated alloy cups is a superfluous design...needless.
All said however to be clear, basic BB30 is a hellofa lot cheaper and lighter to the consumer and not the frame maker. How much did you pay for your Praxis BB? I would have gone with a pure BB30 crank...just a matter of taste and simplicity. High quality replacement BB30 bearings are inexpensive...less than $10 each compared to a much pricier Praxis BB with non serviceable bearings not to mention the weight of the BB.

Can you tell me what you know about the alloy of the frameset and what you understand the ride quality to be like of this frameset?

Congrats.


----------



## darwinosx (Oct 12, 2010)

Nice to see aluminum making a comeback of sorts. Very interested to hear how it rides. At this frame price Ultegra 6800 is a good choice.


----------



## wrz0170 (Sep 4, 2013)

roadworthy said:


> Thanks for sharing your build with us. Very nice and well thought out. To me, a Praxis style BB is the future of integrated headsets. My personal preference is a Praxis style collet BB with PF30. BB30 with integrated alloy cups is a superfluous design...needless.
> All said however to be clear, basic BB30 is a hellofa lot cheaper and lighter to the consumer and not the frame maker. How much did you pay for your Praxis BB? I would have gone with a pure BB30 crank...just a matter of taste and simplicity. High quality replacement BB30 bearings are inexpensive...less than $10 each compared to a much pricier Praxis BB with non serviceable bearings not to mention the weight of the BB.
> 
> Can you tell me what you know about the alloy of the frameset and what you understand the ride quality to be like of this frameset?
> ...


Hey there Roadworthy,

Thanks! I paid $85 for the Praxis. I thought in the grand scheme, not too bad. I could've taken the easy way out and just used the supplied clips, bearings and cups. However, I liked the design concept of the Praxis. I will not pretend that I know the engineering concepts that goes into BBs. As a newb, I am learning. However, I liked the idea of both sides connecting and avoiding individual cups altogether. It just seemed like a solid design. I am hoping that it's not a case of buying into the advertising Kool-aid! Time will tell. Hopefully no creaks or other noises. 

What I know of the frame set is that it is the '14 Smartweld design. How it differs from the '13 or earlier, not sure. To an untrained eye such as myself, the color schemes might be different. The gentleman at my LBS thought it was pretty much based off his frame, which is a '13 Allez Race. He loves it. I did follow another fellow's build of the the same frame type and he is going to use it for crits. Me? I just want to get out there and ride and hope I don't screw up on the build!


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Beautiful frame... congrats! I'm anxious to see the completed build.

FWIW, I'd also go with the Praxis option. IIRC, there's a 17g penalty over the BB30 option. Worth the trade-off, IMO.


----------



## tranzformer (Dec 27, 2007)

wrz0170 said:


> Hey there Roadworthy,
> 
> Thanks! I paid $85 for the Praxis. I thought in the grand scheme, not too bad. I could've taken the easy way out and just used the supplied clips, bearings and cups. However, I liked the design concept of the Praxis. I will not pretend that I know the engineering concepts that goes into BBs. As a newb, I am learning. However, I liked the idea of both sides connecting and avoiding individual cups altogether. It just seemed like a solid design. I am hoping that it's not a case of buying into the advertising Kool-aid! Time will tell. Hopefully no creaks or other noises.
> 
> What I know of the frame set is that it is the '14 Smartweld design. How it differs from the '13 or earlier, not sure. To an untrained eye such as myself, the color schemes might be different. The gentleman at my LBS thought it was pretty much based off his frame, which is a '13 Allez Race. He loves it. I did follow another fellow's build of the the same frame type and he is going to use it for crits. Me? I just want to get out there and ride and hope I don't screw up on the build!



I would assume the '13 and '14 E5 Smartweld frames are the same except for a little red on the top tube?


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

wrz0170 said:


> Hey there Roadworthy,
> 
> Thanks! I paid $85 for the Praxis. I thought in the grand scheme, not too bad. I could've taken the easy way out and just used the supplied clips, bearings and cups. However, I liked the design concept of the Praxis. I will not pretend that I know the engineering concepts that goes into BBs. As a newb, I am learning. However, I liked the idea of both sides connecting and avoiding individual cups altogether. It just seemed like a solid design. I am hoping that it's not a case of buying into the advertising Kool-aid! Time will tell. Hopefully no creaks or other noises.
> 
> What I know of the frame set is that it is the '14 Smartweld design. How it differs from the '13 or earlier, not sure. To an untrained eye such as myself, the color schemes might be different. The gentleman at my LBS thought it was pretty much based off his frame, which is a '13 Allez Race. He loves it. I did follow another fellow's build of the the same frame type and he is going to use it for crits. Me? I just want to get out there and ride and hope I don't screw up on the build!


I think your build is going to be great. I went on line and read some reviews of the Allez. Mfr's have come a long way on tuning Al ride quality and reports are the Allez has good ride quality. I also want to give you some assurance about your Praxis BB. Owners love 'em. A very clever and well executed design. For a guy who doesn't want to deal with Loctite in particular...Praxis is a bit more plug and play than std. BB30. But BB30 which by no means is complex, is both lighter and cheaper to own all said...so comes down to personal preference at the end of the day.

I look forward to see your build and impressions.
Best Regards.


----------



## nis240sxt (Oct 6, 2004)

Looking good wrz0170! Keep up the good work and I think the Praxis is an excellent choice since you're using an external bearing type setup. Thanks for weighing the parts and looking forward to the rest of your build.


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

PJ352 said:


> Beautiful frame... congrats! I'm anxious to see the completed build.
> 
> FWIW, I'd also go with the Praxis option. IIRC, there's a 17g penalty over the BB30 option. Worth the trade-off, IMO.


Only 17g? Hard to believe. Completely redundant BB shell is added with the Praxis + Delrin adapters versus press in BB30 bearings. Further have to believe the Ultegra crank originally designed for external bearing BB is heavier than a typical BB30 crank. I won't quibble about the stiffness difference of a BB30 crank. Ultegra is stiff enough for us average cyclists. Big factor is cost to be clear. Its about 4 x's cheaper for replacement BB30 bearings...I am talking high quality ABEC-5 BB30 bearings...no idea of the integrated and non serviceable bearings in a Praxis BB are this high of quality...but let's presume they are. Still a lot cheaper to swap out BB30 bearings and a 30 minute job for an experienced wrench. So I would have built with a BB30 crank...many options...Spesh, Rotor, Cannondale, Red...lots of nice BB30 cranks out there. I don't like the aesthetic of Ultegra cranks anyway. They are a great design however. No doubt the OP will be happy with his choice. I just wanted to defend BB30 which gets denigrated mostly by those that haven't worked with it nor know how to set one up properly.


----------



## wrz0170 (Sep 4, 2013)

nis240sxt said:


> Looking good wrz0170! Keep up the good work and I think the Praxis is an excellent choice since you're using an external bearing type setup. Thanks for weighing the parts and looking forward to the rest of your build.


Thanks! Next up, the wheel set. Anyway, any good word on your frame?


----------



## nis240sxt (Oct 6, 2004)

wrz0170 said:


> Thanks! Next up, the wheel set. Anyway, any good word on your frame?


No word yet. I see that you're looking at some wheelsets. I just got me a set of Flo 30s and they are the best bang for your buck, very underated wheelset. Check them out if you're still looking for wheels. They are wider and deeper than pacenti's and the ride on them are sublime!


----------



## nis240sxt (Oct 6, 2004)

Thought ya'll might enjoy this. My friend here just built up this Allez Race frame in Gloss Black/Multi Keyline. Enjoy and ignore the Ron Jeremy getup, lol


----------



## darwinosx (Oct 12, 2010)

nis240sxt said:


> No word yet. I see that you're looking at some wheelsets. I just got me a set of Flo 30s and they are the best bang for your buck, very underated wheelset. Check them out if you're still looking for wheels. They are wider and deeper than pacenti's and the ride on them are sublime!


Interesting looking wheels.


----------



## wrz0170 (Sep 4, 2013)

nis240sxt said:


> Thought ya'll might enjoy this. My friend here just built up this Allez Race frame in Gloss Black/Multi Keyline. Enjoy and ignore the Ron Jeremy getup, lol


in spite of The Hedgehog next to it, LOL, your friend did a great job with the build. My frame set but the other offered color scheme.


----------



## wrz0170 (Sep 4, 2013)

nis240sxt said:


> No word yet. I see that you're looking at some wheelsets. I just got me a set of Flo 30s and they are the best bang for your buck, very underated wheelset. Check them out if you're still looking for wheels. They are wider and deeper than pacenti's and the ride on them are sublime!


Keep us posted when your frame drops and thanks on the wheel set suggestion. I am probably going to regret it, but I am really thinking of taking on building my own wheels.


----------



## wrz0170 (Sep 4, 2013)

Update: Been a while but the past couple of weeks has been like little mini Christmas days. Boxes showing up. Tools, parts. Still waiting on a front hub. Here's some shots of the pieces parts. Looking to build the wheels in the next several days.


----------



## darwinosx (Oct 12, 2010)

wrz0170 said:


> Update: Been a while but the past couple of weeks has been like little mini Christmas days. Boxes showing up. Tools, parts. Still waiting on a front hub. Here's some shots of the pieces parts. Looking to build the wheels in the next several days.


Pacenti rims are the s**t. I need to get some built up for my new Roubaix as soon as I can locate some Ultegra 6800 hubs.


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

wrz0170 said:


> Update: Been a while but the past couple of weeks has been like little mini Christmas days. Boxes showing up. Tools, parts. Still waiting on a front hub. Here's some shots of the pieces parts. Looking to build the wheels in the next several days.


Very cool. Hope you share a bit about the wheel building process as well.
Congrats and have fun.


----------



## wrz0170 (Sep 4, 2013)

roadworthy said:


> Very cool. Hope you share a bit about the wheel building process as well.
> Congrats and have fun.


Thank you Sir. Having a blast! So far with wheels:

Rims: Pacenti SL23 24/28. At almost 44, 5'8", 165lbs, and Pa. roads that are pretty much crap, I wanted to build something bomb proof to start with. I guess I could have gone 20/24. As I gain road experience, I can build something later to match that experience. As far as rims, the competition was the H & Son Archtype and HED C2. No bad choices, but had to choose one. 

Lacing: 2x / 2x

Spokes: Sapim CX-Rays

Hubs: White Industries T11 (seems to be a very popular choice). 

Nipples: DT Swiss Alloy. Got black but may opt for red and save the black for a future build. Color is purely cosmetic. Have to have some vanity in there. 

Guide: Musson's book. Including building his truing stand. I am fortunate that I pretty much have a full wood shop in my basement and have lots of MDF and hardwood at my disposal. Only thing I had to get was hardware. Made my own nipple driver based on his design. Did buy a dishing tool though. Didn't feel that ambitious. If my woodworking skills do not meet to task, I have a boatload of Performance dollars and can get a Park Tool truing stand on the cheap. But I am hoping I am ok enough in my skills. If successful, I will save a couple hundred to be used elsewhere in my bike build. 

I will post more as I start the build and how it progresses.


----------



## wrz0170 (Sep 4, 2013)

darwinosx said:


> Pacenti rims are the s**t. I need to get some built up for my new Roubaix as soon as I can locate some Ultegra 6800 hubs.


That was my dilemma. Got my hubs from two different sources. One had the rear hub but no front. Found a front but then come to find it was back ordered for a couple of days. The site says it now shipped but we will see.....


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

wrz0170 said:


> Thank you Sir. Having a blast! So far with wheels:
> 
> Rims: Pacenti SL23 24/28. At almost 44, 5'8", 165lbs, and Pa. roads that are pretty much crap, I wanted to build something bomb proof to start with. I guess I could have gone 20/24. As I gain road experience, I can build something later to match that experience. As far as rims, the competition was the H & Son Archtype and HED C2. No bad choices, but had to choose one.
> 
> ...


You are a talented man. Nice to see somebody with your skill sharing your work with others. I too love wood working though if you have a dedicated shop, then you likely make furniture level stuff which is awesome. I thought about building my own wheel stand but in the end found a good price for Park's pro stand and bought that. I did make a nice finished wood stand for it though. 

A couple of questions please about your wheelset build. Are you above a $500 budget or so?
Did you use a spoke calculator for spoke length? You building with a 11s freehub with your White rear hub? I presume the rim width is the driver for your build? Any idea what the target weight will be? As to spoke count, with poor roads...your weight isn't high, but spokes aren't that heavy and I think you did the right thing for training wheels. Any reason why you chose Pacenti rimes over C2's? 
Thanks again.


----------



## wrz0170 (Sep 4, 2013)

roadworthy said:


> You are a talented man. Nice to see somebody with your skill sharing your work with others. I too love wood working though if you have a dedicated shop, then you likely make furniture level stuff which is awesome. I thought about building my own wheel stand but in the end found a good price for Park's pro stand and bought that. I did make a nice finished wood stand for it though.
> 
> A couple of questions please about your wheelset build. Are you above a $500 budget or so?
> Did you use a spoke calculator for spoke length? You building with a 11s freehub with your White rear hub? I presume the rim width is the driver for your build? Any idea what the target weight will be? As to spoke count, with poor roads...your weight isn't high, but spokes aren't that heavy and I think you did the right thing for training wheels. Any reason why you chose Pacenti rimes over C2's?
> Thanks again.


You give me too much credit with regards to wood working! My skills are average. Just tools acquired over 10 years time. I wish I had more time to tinker in the shop. 

Budget: Yes, well above $500. I would guess about $700+. Those CX-Rays can make you dig a little deeper. 

Definitely used a spoke calc! 

11spd (ultegra 6800) that will joint the White rear. 

Target weight will just be south of 1500gr. However, that figure is vendor supplied. I plan on taking actual weight. Real world. 

Choosing Pacenti over C2: it was a toss up and choosing one. Aesthetics was a tiny factor. 

This is fun!


----------



## wrz0170 (Sep 4, 2013)

The truing stand contraption is complete! It's not the prettiest but it looks like it will do the job. Very sturdy. 

I did a dry run on the front wheel to get the lacing pattern down, get familiar with installing the nipples on the spokes without dropping them inside the rim and using the driver.


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

wrz0170 said:


> View attachment 289110
> 
> 
> The truing stand contraption is complete! It's not the prettiest but it looks like it will do the job. Very sturdy.
> ...


Thanks for the information and really well done. Great wheel component selection and they should be very nice...light and sturdy with good ride quality.
Also well done on the truing stand. I considered it but punked out and as mentioned bought the Park stand. Looks nice.
Thanks for sharing your build with us. For bike nuts like us, it is a treat to build a new bike and in your case, you are even building your wheels which is a credit to your talent, even though you are being modest.  Ultegra 6800 may go down as the best groupset for the money in the next few years.


----------



## wrz0170 (Sep 4, 2013)

UPDATE: The wheels are finally done! What a frustrating but very rewarding process. I enjoyed building them. I will even be building my trainer wheel. Have the parts, waiting on 

To recap on the wheels:

Pacenti SL23, Front 24h, Rear, 28
Sapim CX Ray, black
2x lace front and rear
Red, alloy nipples
White Industry, T11 hubs, black
two rounds of Stans tape on each
Conti GP4000s
Did not weigh the wheel set yet. Gotta get batteries for the scale. 

Starting to look like a bike! Next up, cutting the steerer tube and cabling.


----------



## darwinosx (Oct 12, 2010)

That bike is going to be lots of fun! Considering doing the same myself.


----------



## darwinosx (Oct 12, 2010)

roadworthy said:


> Ultegra 6800 may go down as the best groupset for the money in the next few years.



I've never seen a version of Ultegra this close to Dura-Ace performance level.


----------



## Steinekenbda (Feb 14, 2013)

Awesome build and respect for doing it all yourself, right down to lacing the wheels! 

I just go my 14 Allez race build finished, (though my buddy at my lbs did the buold) rode it last night for the first time and love it! Coming from a caad 8 I was worried it wouldn't feel like an upgrade but it is noticeably way better.


----------



## Steinekenbda (Feb 14, 2013)

Work in progress.... Trying the roman evo expert for a week before I buy a saddle.


----------



## wrz0170 (Sep 4, 2013)

Steinekenbda said:


> Work in progress.... Trying the roman evo expert for a week before I buy a saddle.


Sweet work in progress! I could not make it out from your pic, what wheel set is that? 

How do you like the Evo so far? I just put my Henge from my MTB to get me by until I start looking for a saddle. I will most likely be looking at a CF post as well. 

Working on cabling now and waiting for my Shimano 6800 pedals. So far I am at 15.76lb without pedals and a dry run of the cables.


----------



## Steinekenbda (Feb 14, 2013)

Mavic ksyriums... They are ok but I have broken a spoke and the spokes are starting to rust after 6 months.... I wouldn't buy then again. 404s as my race wheels though! will post a pick when I put them on. 

Only two rides and I like the roman already. Also plan to go carbon post.


----------



## Steinekenbda (Feb 14, 2013)

Do you think it would be possible to strip the red off the frame? I can't tell if it's paint on top of the anodized black or if its part of the anno itself. Want to get as blacked out as possible...


----------



## wrz0170 (Sep 4, 2013)

Steinekenbda said:


> Do you think it would be possible to strip the red off the frame? I can't tell if it's paint on top of the anodized black or if its part of the anno itself. Want to get as blacked out as possible...


Hi there. I looked, and I am guessing, but the red appears to be part of the anno. Not sure if it would come off and I'm not sure I would want to attempt it. There is a gentlemen who built a bike exactly as you are hoping to build. He goes by HaroldC here. If you did a google of Specialized Allez Race, you would see pics of his build. He was part of my inspiration but I didn't mind the red highlights of the '14 frame and added to it. I think he was able to get an all black frame, '13.


----------



## Steinekenbda (Feb 14, 2013)

Thanks that's what I thought too, it doesn't bother me but if I could take it off painlessly I would


----------



## wrz0170 (Sep 4, 2013)

Update: it's done!!! Well 99.9%. There will be som minor tweaks here and there. As you see it, 16.72lbs. Not too bad for a first time try. If anyone is interested, I will do a run down of the components.


----------



## nis240sxt (Oct 6, 2004)

Congrats! Now go ride the hell out of it! Enjoy


----------



## geomel108 (Dec 6, 2011)

I sure am loving these Allezs!! You guys enjoy em!! Looks good man!! I'm ready to upgrade my 2010 allez sport for one of these!! I was really impressed with the ride of one of these when I test rode one  I didn't want to give it back haha


----------



## Steinekenbda (Feb 14, 2013)

Awesome bike!


----------



## wrz0170 (Sep 4, 2013)

Weather was relatively decent today. 50ish and logged my first 10 miles today. She was scary fast, responsive and handled the road well. To put in into perspective, this was my first ride on a bike of this caliber. I stayed local and just practiced clipping in and out. Why? 

Yesterday was not as pleasant. I originally had the Shimano 6800 SPD pedals that would match the groupset. Even from the onset on the trainer, clipping in and out was a bastard. A good friend of mine and avid cyclist agreed to join me on the inaugural ride. First 3 feet, I side planted hard. For the life of me, I could not get these pedals to work. I was torquing my knees and clipping in or out was extremely difficult, even with tension backed out all the way. He suggested the Speedplay Zero, so we went to a local LBS and I purchased a set and it was like night and day. Today, after putting some dry lube on the bow ties and clips, it was even better. Learning experience and can't wait for more rides.


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

Doesn't get any better than Speedplays for a number of reasons. Wide range of float adjustment is among their best qualities.
Have fun.



wrz0170 said:


> Weather was relatively decent today. 50ish and logged my first 10 miles today. She was scary fast, responsive and handled the road well. To put in into perspective, this was my first ride on a bike of this caliber. I stayed local and just practiced clipping in and out. Why?
> 
> Yesterday was not as pleasant. I originally had the Shimano 6800 SPD pedals that would match the groupset. Even from the onset on the trainer, clipping in and out was a bastard. A good friend of mine and avid cyclist agreed to join me on the inaugural ride. First 3 feet, I side planted hard. For the life of me, I could not get these pedals to work. I was torquing my knees and clipping in or out was extremely difficult, even with tension backed out all the way. He suggested the Speedplay Zero, so we went to a local LBS and I purchased a set and it was like night and day. Today, after putting some dry lube on the bow ties and clips, it was even better. Learning experience and can't wait for more rides.


----------



## wrz0170 (Sep 4, 2013)

roadworthy said:


> Doesn't get any better than Speedplays for a number of reasons. Wide range of float adjustment is among their best qualities.
> Have fun.


Thanks! The Speedplays are doing great! I am also trying out the Romin Evo Comp Gel saddle. So far, I really like it. Makes me wonder what the other Romins are like. Also picked up a Cygolite Hotshot tail light for the safety factor. Look forward to seeing what that is all about when I get it.


----------



## darwinosx (Oct 12, 2010)

I'm seriously thinking about getting that bike with Ultegra as a second bike. The price is right that's for sure and I get my yearly bonus in a few weeks so there we go. :thumbsup:
I'm a huge fan of Speedplays. I've ridden everything including the original Look pedals in 1984. I rode Time since around 1990 or so but went to Speedplays maybe two years ago. I haven't been happy with Time's changes and reliability and also suspected the forced reentering was damaging over many revolutions. I have issues with my left knee having had two knee surgeries, one in the Marines in 1988 in Hawaii and one a few years ago in Phoenix. 
But I held off trying Speedplays because they seemed high maintenance and small for my size 48 wide feet. Finally tried some Speedplay Zeros and within two blocks of riding them knew I would switch. i never had the "skating on ice" adjustment period people talk about and I run them wide open with as much float as I can get. I've had much less knee pain with Speedplays, they are easy to get in and out of, and the required maintenance of axle grease every now and then and lube before every ride isn't a big deal. I'm a big guy and also use their custom spindle to get the longest length axle they have so I don't have to use spacers.
True story, I had just gotten the Speedplays, was sitting in a pizza place in San Clemente, Cali telling my girlfriend how great they were, and noticed the guy next to me with his wife was listening to what I was saying. I sort of glanced over and he was wearing Speedplay socks, looked over more and I realized I was sitting next to Richard Byrne the owner of Speedplay!


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

Cool story. Love my Speedplay Zeros. Also run 'em wide open.


darwinosx said:


> I'm seriously thinking about getting that bike with Ultegra as a second bike. The price is right that's for sure and I get my yearly bonus in a few weeks so there we go. :thumbsup:
> I'm a huge fan of Speedplays. I've ridden everything including the original Look pedals in 1984. I rode Time since around 1990 or so but went to Speedplays maybe two years ago. I haven't been happy with Time's changes and reliability and also suspected the forced reentering was damaging over many revolutions. I have issues with my left knee having had two knee surgeries, one in the Marines in 1988 in Hawaii and one a few years ago in Phoenix.
> But I held off trying Speedplays because they seemed high maintenance and small for my size 48 wide feet. Finally tried some Speedplay Zeros and within two blocks of riding them knew I would switch. i never had the "skating on ice" adjustment period people talk about and I run them wide open with as much float as I can get. I've had much less knee pain with Speedplays, they are easy to get in and out of, and the required maintenance of axle grease every now and then and lube before every ride isn't a big deal. I'm a big guy and also use their custom spindle to get the longest length axle they have so I don't have to use spacers.
> True story, i had just gotten the Speedplays, was sitting in a pizza place in San Clemente, Cali telling my girlfriend how great they were, and noticed the guy next to me with his wife was listening to what i was saying. I sort of glanced over and he was wearing Speedplay socks, looked over more and I realized I was sitting next to Richard Byrne the owner of Speedplay!


----------



## wrz0170 (Sep 4, 2013)

darwinosx said:


> I'm seriously thinking about getting that bike with Ultegra as a second bike. The price is right that's for sure and I get my yearly bonus in a few weeks so there we go. :thumbsup:
> I'm a huge fan of Speedplays. I've ridden everything including the original Look pedals in 1984. I rode Time since around 1990 or so but went to Speedplays maybe two years ago. I haven't been happy with Time's changes and reliability and also suspected the forced reentering was damaging over many revolutions. I have issues with my left knee having had two knee surgeries, one in the Marines in 1988 in Hawaii and one a few years ago in Phoenix.
> But I held off trying Speedplays because they seemed high maintenance and small for my size 48 wide feet. Finally tried some Speedplay Zeros and within two blocks of riding them knew I would switch. i never had the "skating on ice" adjustment period people talk about and I run them wide open with as much float as I can get. I've had much less knee pain with Speedplays, they are easy to get in and out of, and the required maintenance of axle grease every now and then and lube before every ride isn't a big deal. I'm a big guy and also use their custom spindle to get the longest length axle they have so I don't have to use spacers.
> True story, I had just gotten the Speedplays, was sitting in a pizza place in San Clemente, Cali telling my girlfriend how great they were, and noticed the guy next to me with his wife was listening to what I was saying. I sort of glanced over and he was wearing Speedplay socks, looked over more and I realized I was sitting next to Richard Byrne the owner of Speedplay!


First of all, Marines. Ooh Rah! '88, that's when I went in  Thank you for your experience with Speedplays. Must have been quite a rush sitting next to the president of the company! Unfortunately my only time to play is on the trainer due to the brutal cold we are experiencing. Next 10 days won't get above 30. Blah! Clipping in and out has been a pleasure. I might open them up a bit more to see if I like it. 

As far as the Allez, were you thinking frame and build up or getting one and swapping out? I can say the Ultegra 6800 11spd shifts very smooth. I don't think you will be disappointed with that combo. I cannot wait to really get it out on the road.


----------



## darwinosx (Oct 12, 2010)

Semper Fi..I went in 1977 when I was 17.
Planning on buying the complete Ultegra bike. I have a 2014 Roubaix Expert so I know how good Ultegra 6800 is!
I like the aluminum is making a comeback and you get a lot for a little over 2k. I like having a second bike and only have now so this seems like a good option.


----------



## tyrich88 (Jul 12, 2013)

wrz0170 said:


> Update: it's done!!! Well 99.9%. There will be som minor tweaks here and there. As you see it, 16.72lbs. Not too bad for a first time try. If anyone is interested, I will do a run down of the components.


Ya give us a run down! 
I'm thinking about upgrading my drivetrain to this ultegra group as well.


----------



## wrz0170 (Sep 4, 2013)

tyrich88 said:


> Ya give us a run down!
> I'm thinking about upgrading my drivetrain to this ultegra group as well.


Sorry for the delay! Had to remember what I have in it. 

You know the frame!
Wheelset - Pacenti SL23. 24/28 (self built)
Spokes- Sapim CX Rays
Hubs - White Ind. T11
Tires - Conti 4000s
Bottom Bracket - Praxis Works
Groupset - Shimano 6800, 11 spd (w/ Jagwire cabling)
Saddle - Spec Romin Pro
Seat post - stock that came with frame. 
Handlebars - Spec Tarmac carbon 
Tape - Spec Roubaix. 

I think that's about it. Hopefully that's about it. I haven't taken it on long journeys (yet). Mostly short hops, but what I can say is wow. Can't wait to get the time for the longer journeys.


----------

